
VMware Workstation and Hyper-V – Working Together - wila
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Virtualization/VMware-Workstation-and-Hyper-V-Working-Together/ba-p/825831
======
wila
VMware now also posted more info.

What's New in VMware Workstation and VMware Fusion [0] and VMware and
Microsoft Hypervisor Platform Collaboration [1]

[0]
[https://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/2019/08/vmworld-2019-fus...](https://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/2019/08/vmworld-2019-fusion-
and-workstation-announcements.html)

[1] [https://blogs.vmware.com/workstation/2019/08/workstation-
hyp...](https://blogs.vmware.com/workstation/2019/08/workstation-hyper-v-
harmony.html)

------
wila
More details are at twitter [0]. Sorry should have linked there instead as it
has additional details.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/vBenArmstrong/status/1166498803488153600](https://twitter.com/vBenArmstrong/status/1166498803488153600)

------
tinus_hn
I wonder when Microsoft ‘accidentally’ introduces the first reliability issue.

~~~
the_trapper
Why would they do that? Why would they care which hypervisor/VM solution you
use?

~~~
tinus_hn
They obviously care that you use and only use the solution they control, so
their products, both through explicitly private apis and through undefined
behavior, can have all the support they want while their competitors have to
make do with the more limited public apis and unsupported behavior.

That way their product will always be better and more stable while they can
claim to support competition.

